
Show HN: Fuzzy finder for Chrome tabs and windows - sina
https://github.com/siadat/chrome-ff
======
joe5150
Orthogonal: I want Chrome to have fuzzy searching for history and bookmarks,
like Firefox does. As it is, if I don't either type in the first part of a
website's actual URL or some unpredictable magic string into the omnibox, I
just get search suggestions instead of useful autocompletes from my history.
In Firefox it works perfectly.

~~~
Houshalter
I really don't want that to happen, because I have, um, embarrassing things
bookmarked. Typing things into the url bar with other people around is already
somewhat of a risk.

------
gcr
The 'chromium' plugin has some fuzzy tab searching. From any page, tap `b` and
type in a substring of a page title to match. It's quite nice.

I always liked the model of browser tabs as buffers rather than tabs. It
reminds me of the philosophy difference between vim and emacs: since accessing
a certain tab is O(N), Vim gets unwieldy if I have more tabs open than I have
horizontal screen space. On the other hand, I have more than 500 Emacs buffers
open and never have to worry when I switch between them. Wouldn't it be nice
to be able to use Chrome that way too!

~~~
leppr
Just FYI Vim is buffer-based too [1], windows (tabs) are a layer on top.
There's also a nice plugin called fzf [2] for fuzzy searching open buffers or
tabs.

[1]:
[http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Easier_buffer_switching](http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Easier_buffer_switching)

[2]: [https://github.com/junegunn/fzf](https://github.com/junegunn/fzf)

------
Houshalter
"Apps extensions and user scripts cannot be added from this website."

Is there any way around this? Is it possible to jailbreak Chrome?

~~~
dylz
open the extensions tab, and drag the crx link from github into the extensions
tab

continue button appears bottom left

~~~
Houshalter
That worked, but when I restarted chrome, it was automatically disabled:
[https://i.imgur.com/zDEdoeK.png](https://i.imgur.com/zDEdoeK.png)

The button to enable it on the extensions page is greyed out with a warning.

~~~
sina
Are you in developer mode? If not, enable "Developer mode" and try again. It's
at the top of the chrome://extensions/ tab.

~~~
Houshalter
I am in developer mode. It still doesn't let me use third party extensions.
Here's a screenshot
[http://i.imgur.com/d5y8icz.png?1](http://i.imgur.com/d5y8icz.png?1)

Doing some more research, it looks like Chrome started doing this awhile ago
to prevent malware, supposedly. You can now only get extensions through the
Chrome web store.

~~~
sina
Hmm. I'm not sure what is wrong. I don't have a Google store developer
account, otherwise I would have published it there.

Try this as a workaround:

    
    
      - clone the repo
      - go to chrome://extensions/
      - enable "Developer mode"
      - Click on "Load unpacked extension..." and select the cloned directory
    

The advantage of this method is that you will be able to upgrade the extension
in the future with a git-pull!

~~~
Houshalter
This may only be an issue on windows. I will try your method, but I think
extensions installed this way are also automatically disabled on restart.

I'm not asking you to publish it on the store just for me. I think the store
is bullshit. They charge money from publishers, let in tons of malware, have
automatic updates, and don't let people inspect the source.

------
benvan
Heh, I made one of these a while back :)

[https://github.com/benvan/mercury](https://github.com/benvan/mercury)

